# استشر في Just-In-Time



## الصناعي المهندس (2 سبتمبر 2006)

زملائي الاعزاء
من يحتاج الى اي مساعدة بخصوص تقنيات Just-In-Time فاهلا و سهلا وانا على اتم الاستعداد للمساعدة.


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك...

في مساقنا الجديد يبدو أننا سنناقش الموضوع باستفاضة، لذا كن مستعداً لأسئلتنا و أسئلتي شخصياً إن لزم

معلش بدنا نغلبك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (3 سبتمبر 2006)

هلا بيك و مرحبا بك و بأسئلتك


----------



## مهندس/محمد عطيه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزي
تحيه طيبه وبعد-برجاء توضيح ماهو البرنامج ، اين تم تطبيقه، وهل عتدنا في الشرق قيمه للوقت بحيث ينجح هذا النظام
ولك جزيل شكري وتحياتي وتمنياتي بالوفيق،،
مهندس/ محمد عطيه


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (8 نوفمبر 2006)

سلامات يا جماعة

لو سمحتوا تدلوني على موضوع حول

problem of JIT


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (8 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز في الواقع انا لم افهم طلبك ياريت تحدد بالضبط و اهلا بيك و انا على استعداد لمساعدتك


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً لتعاونك معي

؟أبحث عن موضوع يتحدث عن المصاعب التي تواجه تطبيق Just In Time


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الان فهمت تقربيا ما تريده ولكن لي سؤال:
في مرحلة من مراحل التعليم انت الان؟ ودلك لكي افيدك لان لكل مرحلة متطلبات ومستوى معين
اقصد هل انت كالب جامعي تم مرحلة ماجستر او دكتوراه
ام انك تعمل في مجال معين؟
وانا بادن الله سافيدك جدا في هدا الموضوع لاننى والحمد لله و بفضل الله من من لديهم خبرة جيده في هدا المجال


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (10 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا طالب مستوى سنة خامسة (بكالوريوس طبعاً)

معلش تسمحلي أتطلب شوي (شوف الجرأة)

مشروعي عن المشاكل التي تواجه تطبيق نظام Jit بصورة عامة، طبعاً أنوي أن أقدم شرحاً مبسطاً عن الموضوع ثم عن إيجابياته و سلبياته، ثم أنوي التوسع في سرد المشاكل المرتبطة في تطبيقه

المشروع تابع لمادة (تصميم أنظمة التصنيع) الاختيارية عندنا في الجامعة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكر الاخ الفاضل الصناعي المهندس على كرمه وذوقه الله يبارك فيك

اخي لطفي اشكرك على ثقتك بالملتقى وان شاء الله سيجيبك الاخ الصناعي المهندس لخبرته في هذا المجال

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14940

ما اريد ان أتوضحه هو أننا سنتطرق لمناقشة هذه المواضيع المهمة جدا في صميم عمل المهندس الصناعي في :موضوع الاسبوع 

بالاضافة الى الدورات لذا اتمنى تواصلكم

تحياتي والله يوفقك بالمشروع


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الزملاء والله لقد سررت كثرا بمستوى هده المشاركات الرائعة في الموضوع و كنت اضن اننى ساكون في الميدان لوحدي و لكن و الحمد لله اتضح ان مجموعة كبيرة لها اهتمام بهدا الموضوع و لهم فيه خبرة ومعلومات جيدة جيدة جدا
انا اسمحوا لي ان اشارك في هدا الموضوع باللغة الانجليزية و ادا لزم الامر ساترجم ما يتطلب الترجمة لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

​وهده اجابة للاخ ُENG-LUTFI
انا سابدا بوضع تعريف Just-In-Time
An Overview of Just-In-time (JIT) 
Just-In-Time (JIT), is a management pull system used for planning and control operations that used for producing, manufacturing and supplying the needed products and services at the right place, when they are needed, and at the exact ordered quantities. The distinctive feature of JIT is to eliminate all kind of waste by organising the entire system operations and activities. 
The JIT system represents the whole continuous improvement processes throughout the entire company system, and it could be applied into both production and purchasing systems within any organisations. 
JIT focuses on the complete elimination of waste, which could be any thing that does not add any more values to the produced products and services. In addition, the modern manufacturing organisations consider the successful JIT implementation is a key factor for minimising inventory and maximising the quality of products and services 
The overall philosophy of JIT aims to minimise the total costs and inventory/storage items through pursuit of continuous improvement of all the operations and processes throughout the entire production and service systems. That could be achieved through setting well-organised networks for producing and transporting the right items exactly in the right time with the right quantities needed, establishing a long term relationship with vendors to maintain regulated shipments to minimise ordering cost, and to buy enough parts as needed to avoid paying holding costs. Also, to encourage the entire supply system channels to respond to all customers and operations requirements
__________________


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

​وهده اجابة للاخ ُENG-LUTFI
انا سابدا بوضع تعريف Just-In-Time
An Overview of Just-In-time (JIT) 
Just-In-Time (JIT), is a management pull system used for planning and control operations that used for producing, manufacturing and supplying the needed products and services at the right place, when they are needed, and at the exact ordered quantities. The distinctive feature of JIT is to eliminate all kind of waste by organising the entire system operations and activities. 
The JIT system represents the whole continuous improvement processes throughout the entire company system, and it could be applied into both production and purchasing systems within any organisations. 
JIT focuses on the complete elimination of waste, which could be any thing that does not add any more values to the produced products and services. In addition, the modern manufacturing organisations consider the successful JIT implementation is a key factor for minimising inventory and maximising the quality of products and services 
The overall philosophy of JIT aims to minimise the total costs and inventory/storage items through pursuit of continuous improvement of all the operations and processes throughout the entire production and service systems. That could be achieved through setting well-organised networks for producing and transporting the right items exactly in the right time with the right quantities needed, establishing a long term relationship with vendors to maintain regulated shipments to minimise ordering cost, and to buy enough parts as needed to avoid paying holding costs. Also, to encourage the entire supply system channels to respond to all customers and operations requirements
__________________​


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله تكون الفكرة واضحة لديك الان
في المرة القادمة ساضع بين يديك ان شاء الله اهم عناصر تطبيق JIT
ومنها تستطيع استخلاص ان اي فشل او تقصير في تطبيق تلك العناصر يعتبر عائق امام التطبيق الكامل
اتمنى ان اكون قدمت شئ له قيمة
ولا تنسونا و لا تنسوا قريبي المتوفى حديثا من الدعاء له بالرحمة والمغفرة و اشكر الاخ المهندس الغيور على تقديمه للخبر و اشكر جميع من قدموا التعازي لي وواسونى في هدا الفقيد اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و ارحم جميع المسلمين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...%ED%E6%E 4%D3


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يرحمه صدقني نحزن لحزن أي أخ لنا هنا والله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنه ..... الله يصبركم

الرابط للتعزية هو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34949

الله يرضى عليك​


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك

بالفعل معلومات مهمة جداً و مفيدة للغاية

بالنسبة لقريبك....
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يرحمه و يسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ Eng-Lutfi
اتمنى ان اكون قد قدمت لك وللاخوة الزملاء بعض المعلومات المفيدة في مجال JIT
والان يرجى الاطلاع على الملف المرفق وهو عبارة عن ورقة علميه تم تقديمها من طرفي بلاشتراك مع بعض الزملاء و عرضها في مؤتمر الجودة 2006 في طرابلس ليبيا خلال شهر مايو الماضي
اتمنى ان تكون فيها الفائدة لك ولجميع الزملاء
وازودك لاحقاء بمختصرات بخصوص طلبك بالتحديد و لكن لكي تاخد فكرة موسعة على الموضوع يرجى الاطلاع على المعلومات التى سردتها سابقا اظافة الى ما تحتويه هذه الورقة و تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرأ جزيلاً لك

غلبتك معي


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أقدر بشدة تثبيتكم للموضوع الهام


----------



## صج مهندسة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي المهندس الصناعي على هذا الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع,
لانني اتوقع انه موضوع ذو امية بالغة بالنسبة للمهندسين.
وان شاء الله ان يستفيد الكل من هذا الموضوع.
عظم الله اجركم. ورحم موتى المسلمين.


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكي اختى (صح مهندسة)
وربي لايصيبك بمكروه ان شاء الله و شكرا على المواساه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الشيخي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
رحم الله موتي المسلمين جميعا 
أنا طالب في جامعة عربية و طلبا مني تطبيق طريقة (kanban) ولكنني لا أعرف مامعني هذا الموضوع أساسا حيث اعاني من ضعف فهم اللغة الانجليزية في الكتب والوقت لايسمح بفهم جيد للموضوع و عرفت من البحث أن هذه الطريقة موجودة في موضوع (JIT) لذا أريد معومات كاملة عن الموضوع 

كما أطلب من الأخ Eng. Lutfi أن يرسل لنا موضوع البحث الذي قام به إن أتمه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ عماد الشيخي.... اتمنى لك كل التوفيق..... بخصوص Kanban فهي عبارة عن بطاقات او اشارات على لوحات الكترونية عادة ما تستخدم مرفقه مع حاويات او صناديق شحن وطلبيات المواد في المصانع ... بحيث يكتب على هذه البطاقات جميع المعلومات الخاصة بهذه الشحنه من حيث الكميه و نوع المواد و مصدر الطلبية و المكان المرسلة له ووقت وتاريخ اتمام هذه العملية .... وفكرة kanban اساسا تعتمد على نظام الجدب وليس الدفع اي ان المكان او محطة التصنيع التى تحتاج للمواد هي التى تطلب من المكان الدي قبلها او المحطة التى قبلها بتزويدها بالمواد المطلوبه وذلك لتفادي عمليات التخزين... اي بمعنى اخر لاتقوم اي محطة او وحدة تصنيع بارسال اي مواد بدون طلبية من المحطة التي بعدها......
اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة واضحة الان و لمزيد من المعلومات اقدم لك هدا الشرح باللغة الانجليزية...
Kanban is a Japanese term, means “signal”. It is one of the primary tools of JIT system, used to control production by carrying information within JIT system. It was originally developed at Toyota in the 1950s as a technique for managing materials flow on the assembly lines . It maintains and controls an orderly and efficient flow of materials throughout the entire manufacturing process. It is usually a printed card that contains a specific information about items or components, and gives a description of the product, and when to be produced, in what quantity and how and when to be delivered. Kanban could be in several shapes of cards, tags, and pieces of papers or in some form of visible records. It is used to limit the inventory in the manufacturing process by controlling the manufacturing process and acting as an authorisation for more supply of items and components. Kanban is a chain process in which order cards flow from one process to another as a pull control system, also, it is described as a simple system of parts-movement that depending on cards and containers/boxes to take part from one workstation to another on production tools of JIT system, used to control production by carrying information within JIT system. It was originally developed at Toyota in the 1950s as a technique for managing materials flow on the assembly lines​.


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة رواد المنتدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وتمنياتنا لكم جميعا بكل التوفيق

لقد وصلتنى بعد المراسلات الخاصة تطلب بعض الاستفسارات حول موضوع Just-In-Time ولكي تعم الفائدة للجميع نأمل من من لديه أي استفسار أو استشارة أن يكتبها على صفحات المنتدي
و سنقوم باذن الله تعالى بالرد على اي استفسار بأسرع ما يمكن على صفحات المنتدى ولكي يتمكن الجميع من الاطلاع والاستفادة ان شاء الله
وتمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## saif ghost (5 ديسمبر 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم 

اخي الصناعي سررت كثيرا بكتابات في موضوع Just-In-Time وسررت اكثر حين رأيت ان لقبك هو التحصص في هذا المجال ^_^ 

طمعان في بعض من وقتك وبما يسمح به وقتك واذا كان لايسمح اقدر ضروفك الكل مشغول هذي الايام 

تمنيت اعرف اي تفاصيل عن نظام Just-In-Time 
بدئتة من واضع هذا النظام من اي دولة 
اول منظمة صناعية طبقت النظام 
امثلة عملية لشركات عالمية مثل شركة تويوتا وكيفية تطبيقه 

اي معلومات ممكنة عن فلسفة هذا النظام وعيوبة وحاسنة 
لكن تمنيت الحصول على معلومات فلسفية قوية لا سطحية 
والكارثة انه دراستي بالعربي يعني لو تكون المعلومات عربية بتكون سويت فيا معروف كبير 
واذا بالانقليزيو اضطر اترجم وترجمتي مو ذاك الزود


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي سيف أهلا بيك و تمنياتنا لك للجميع بكل التوفيق
بخصوص استفسارك سأحاول في القريب العاجل أن أضع نبذه عن بداية ونشأة Just-In-Time 

بس يا عزيزي .........لماذا تقول ان دراستك بالعربية هي كارثه!!!!!!!!!!!!! سامحك الله فلا تنس أن اللغة العربية هي لغة القران الكريم و هي لغة العلم وقبل كل شئ هي لغتك فأفتخر بها.......... فاللغة العربية عمرها ما كانت ولن تكون عائقا امام تلقى العلوم مهما كانت..............
تحياتى لك وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2006)

تعرف( Just-In-Time (JIT على أنها إحدى الطرق المستخدمة في عمليات الضبط والتحكم بعمليات الإنتاج . أول من قدمها لهدا الغرض هما Taichi Ohno و Shigeo Shingo 
في شركة تيوتا اليابانية في منتصف السبعينات من القرن الماضي.
تعتبر شركه تيوتا أول من طبق تقنيات JIT وكان المحفز في دلك هو رغبه شركة تيوتا في تطوير إنتاجها و خفض تكاليفه حيت أن من فلسفة JIT أن التخزين تصاحبه تكاليف كبيرة وعالية جدا
و خاصة في اليابان لان التخزين يحتاج لمساحات واسعة بينما أراضي اليابان صغيرة ولهدا تعتبر تكاليف التخزين و استاجار الأراضي مكلفة جدا في اليابان نظرا لارتفاع سعر متر الأرض فيها . 
أيضا التخزين يقيد راس المال و يعتبر المبلغ المستخدم لتامين عمليات التخزين مبلغ مالي جامد 
و غير متحرك ولهدا يعتبر خسارة.
هده فكرة مبسطة على بداية ظهور تقنيات JIT ………… نتمنى ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## saif ghost (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم اشكرك على مساعدتك وتلبية طلبي 
لكني اككر ومليون مرة ان دراسة الهندسة بالعربية هية كارثة 
لا وعائق كبير 
لم ولن انقد لغة القرآن لانها لغتي وافتخر بها مثلك ويمكن اكثر 
لكن ضعف المهندس باللغة لانجليزية بسبب الدراسة العربية هية فعلا كارثة وانا اعلم منك لاني انا اعاني هذه المشكلة 
فانا لا استطيع الاستفادة الكاملة والسريعة من المصادر الاصلية للمعلومات وهية المصادر الانجليزية 
وفقنا ووفقكم الله الى مافيه خير 

سيف


----------



## saif ghost (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مقدة جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
اتمنى منك التكملة اذا امكن اخي 

تحياتي


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي سيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و لا تعليق على كلامك لانه ليس من محور الحديث!!!!
وأتمنى أن تكون الاجابة قد أوفت لك بما تريد
و الان... حدد ماذا تريد بالضبط وسنقوم بالاجابة باذن الله تعالى...


----------



## saif ghost (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم اشكرك مرة ثانية على المعلومات القيمة وتعبك معي وفقك الله 
اتمنى معرفة ماهوة نطاق تطبيق طريقة Jit وماهي الدول تقريبا التي استخدمت هذه الطريقة او اذا صح التعبير المنظمات الصناعية وليس الدول 
وماهية سلبياتها واذا امكن ايجابيات جديدة اخرة اذا توفرت 
اكيد لها سلبيات والا كان طبقها كل العالم 
وما هية الطرق البديلة التي يتم بها التخزين الواسع 
وهل هية مطبقة حاليا في دول معينة وهل هنالك نظم منافسة وماهية اسمائها 
ارجوك اي معلومات اي حرف ينفعني 
اسف طولت عليك 

تحياتي 
اخوك سيف


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 ديسمبر 2006)

تقنيات Jit اصبحت تاخد اهتماما كبيرا و متزايدا خلال الخمس سنوات الفائته و ذلك لشدة التنافس العالمي و دخول الشركات المتعددة الجنسيات و تنافسها القوي على الزبائن بجميع الاسواق العالمية
من اكتر الدول التى تطبق هدا النظام هي اليابان وبعض الشركات في جنوب شرق اسيا وكوريا الجنوبية
الشركات الصينية ايظا اتجهت الى التطبيق مند حوالى 12 سنة واصبح التطبيق يتزايد يوما بعد يوم.............في افريقيا توجد بعض محاولات التطبيق في غانا ......و في ليبيا حيت تبين من خلال اخر دراسة علميه شاركت انا شخصيا فيها بان نسبة 7% من المؤوسسات الليبية تطبيق Jit ولكن بنسب متفاوته............تركيا ايظا تطبق هدا النظام و لكن في المشاريع و الشركات الصغيرة............دول اوربا مثلا تطبق هدا النضام و لكن بتداخل مع نظام اخر مواز لتقنيات Jit وهو ما يعرف بنظام Mrpiiـ...........,وباختصار فان اهم العوائق التى وجدت معرقلة لتطبيق Jit هي عدم استقرار السوق في بعض الدول........ وعدم الاستقرار السياسي فيها .......... وعدم وجود الدعم والالتزام من الادارة العليا ...........ومن صناع القرار في المؤوسسات المختلفة بخصوص تطبيق Jit
..............اتمنى ان تكون هده المعلومات مفيدة
ويا اخ سيف ادا كنت تعد بحثا علميا تقنيا في هدا الموضوع فاننى سادعم ما اكتبه بالمراجع العلمية دات العلاقة
السلام عليكم


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

للمعنيين بالاستفادة من مشروعي....

هذا ما خلصت إليه، التنزيل من اللينك التالي:
http://dl5.megauploads.org/download.php?id=0CC43B25


----------



## صج مهندسة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

والله كبير يا لطفي .


----------



## saif ghost (12 ديسمبر 2006)

حياكم الله 
والله معلومات قيمة اخي الصناعي 
ومابعرف كيف اشكرك عليها 
جزاك الله خيرا 

اي انا اعد بحث وياريت تدعمني بالمصادر 
ربي يوفقك


----------



## saif ghost (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ومازلنا بانتضار عودتك بالسلامة اخي الكريم وبقية الموضوع ^_^


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم وكل عام و انتم بالف الف خير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى اعاده الله علينا و عليكم و على جميع المسلمين بالخير و البركه

واتمنى لكم جميعا كل التوفيق و النجاح و الاستفادة التامة من كل ما يطرح في هدا الملتقى
وارحب من جديد باي استفسار او استشارة في موضوع Just-In-Time وذلك استكمالا لمشوارنا الدي نتمنى ان يكون موفقا ان شاء الله وفيه الفائدة و الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## Eng.Foam (9 يناير 2007)

*!mini Q*

.dear eng

really thax for u..... i have to ask u about our process
Classification if it’s just in time or not...

I am chemical eng. not industrial…

We manufacture the foam block and have stock of it …. The customer brings to us his order in different quantity and dimensions the foam blocks enter the cutting era and processing as customer order ….

For this type of process can I say our process is JIT???


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 يناير 2007)

عفوا مادا تقصد ب cutting era


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 يناير 2007)

أدا كنت تقصد Area .................. ومن خلال فهمي لما طرحت بخصوص العمليات الصناعية التى تقومون بها لتقديم منتجاتكم لزبائنكم.................. فلا توجد اي اشارة لتطبيقكم لتقنيات JIT لان الاساس في تطبيق هده التقنيات هو الاستغناء التام او شبه التام عن اي عمليات تخزين لاي مواد خام لو اي منتجات بل يتم استقبال المواد الخام من المورد الى عمليات التصنيع مباشرة و تسلم للمسوقين و الزبائن مباشرة و بدون اي تخزين ووفق جدولة محددة و مدروسة تعتمد على فترات زمنيه محددة مع الاخذ في الاعتبار الوقت اللازم لاتمام عمليات تصنيع المنتج بشكل نهائي و كذلك ايظا الاوقات المرغوب فيها تسليم المنتجات و التى عادة ما تححد وفق طلبيات الزبائن و الموردين..........
أتمنى أن تكون الاجابة وافيه ومرحبا باي استفسار اخر في الموضوع


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

*!mini Q*

,​Thx Sir​
,(Plz do u have examples (industrial examples
I need to clear my idea by these examples about JIT 
.


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (13 يناير 2007)

الاخ المهندس Foam 
الاساس في تقنيات JIT وفلسفتها هي تقديم المنتج او الخدمة لطالبيها في الوقت المحدد وفي المكان المحدد وبالكمية المحددة وبالسعر المناسب وباعلى جودة ممكنه
وعلى مستوى العالم ازداد الاهتمام و التركيز على تطبيق هده التقنيات سؤاءا بشكل تام او شكل جزئ خلال الاعوام الخمسة الماضية نظرا لازدياد تحديات العولمة والتنافس بين الشركات
ومن اكبر و اشهر الشركات المطبقة ل JIT هي شركة تويوتا العالمية وقد ضهرت نتائجها و اضحة جدا في ازدياد حجم مبيعاته و ارتفاع مستوى الجودة لمنتجاتها وقدرتها العالية على التنافس عالميا
وعلى مستوى العالم 
الان فكما اسلفت سابقا ان عدد كبير جدا من الشركات في الصين وكوريا الجنوبية ودول جنوب شرق اسيا تطبق هده التقنيات بشكل كبير جدا مما جعلها تقدم خدماتها وفق فلسفة JIT وهدا واضح للجميع و بدون اي شك
في دول اوربا الغربية يتم تطبيقها بشكل كامل وفي بعض الاحيان بشكل جزئي بتداخل مع تقنيات موازية لها تعرف MRPII والشركات اصبحت تاخد الميزات المتوفرة بين التقنييتين و تدمجهما في بعضهما لكي يتم الاستفادة القصوى منهما مع العلم انه توجد عدة شركات ودوائر حكومية تطبق الان تقنيات JIT بشكل تام
ارجو ان يكون الشرح قد ساعد في توصيل الفكرة والحصول على الفائدة المرجوة


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (12 فبراير 2007)

أهلا , أول شيئ أقدم نفسي, أنا طالب ماجيستير أحضر رسالة بحث بعنوان "management of production by simulation" و أحاول تطبيق نظام jit على نظام ألأنتاج ألذي أدرسه, هل يمكن اعلامي بأهم أللكتب في ألميدان
شكرا


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (25 فبراير 2007)

الاخ طارق الجزائري
اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح في دراستك
و بخصوص طلبك سارسل لك قريبا اهم المراجع و البحوث التى ستساعدك في دراستك
واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (6 مارس 2007)

الاخ المهندس طارق الجزائري
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق واليك بعض العناوين ذات العلاقه بموضوعك و اتمنى ان تجد فيها ما تبحث عنه وان تكون مفيده لك في مجال دراستك
وارحب باي استفسار في الموضوع ..........مع تمنياتي لك مره باخرى بدوام التوفيق
1.	Handbook of MRP II and JIT: Integration and Implementation
2.	JIT Factory Revolution: Pictorial Guide to Factory Design of the Future
3.	JIT Implementation Manual: The Complete Guide to Just-in-Time Management (Everything You Need to Know for Eliminating Costly Waste in)
4.	Integrating Kanban with MRPII: Automating a Pull System for Enhanced JIT Inventory Management
5.	Non-stock Production: The Shingo System for Continuous Improvement (Most Detailed Examination of the Fundamentals of Jit)
6.	Meeting the Technology Challenge: Cost Accounting in a Jit Environment
7.	Total quality control and JIT management in CIM
8.	Cause and Effect JIT
9.	High Velocity Manufacturing: Integrating Jit, Mrp II and Total Quality Management
10.	Just-In-Time in a Major Process Industry: Case Study of Jit Implementation at Alcoa


----------



## abu_haneen (10 مارس 2007)

الاخ العزيز يا ليت توضح لنا بشكل عام الموضوع واهميته وكيفيه نشاته واستخدامته 
لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (12 مارس 2007)

*فكره عامه حول مفهوم Jit*

يرجى الاطلاع على النص التالي



الصناعي المهندس قال:


> تقنيات Jit اصبحت تاخد اهتماما كبيرا و متزايدا خلال الخمس سنوات الفائته و ذلك لشدة التنافس العالمي و دخول الشركات المتعددة الجنسيات و تنافسها القوي على الزبائن بجميع الاسواق العالمية
> من اكتر الدول التى تطبق هدا النظام هي اليابان وبعض الشركات في جنوب شرق اسيا وكوريا الجنوبية
> الشركات الصينية ايظا اتجهت الى التطبيق مند حوالى 12 سنة واصبح التطبيق يتزايد يوما بعد يوم.............في افريقيا توجد بعض محاولات التطبيق في غانا ......و في ليبيا حيت تبين من خلال اخر دراسة علميه شاركت انا شخصيا فيها بان نسبة 7% من المؤوسسات الليبية تطبيق Jit ولكن بنسب متفاوته............تركيا ايظا تطبق هدا النظام و لكن في المشاريع و الشركات الصغيرة............دول اوربا مثلا تطبق هدا النضام و لكن بتداخل مع نظام اخر مواز لتقنيات Jit وهو ما يعرف بنظام Mrpiiـ...........,وباختصار فان اهم العوائق التى وجدت معرقلة لتطبيق Jit هي عدم استقرار السوق في بعض الدول........ وعدم الاستقرار السياسي فيها .......... وعدم وجود الدعم والالتزام من الادارة العليا ...........ومن صناع القرار في المؤوسسات المختلفة بخصوص تطبيق Jit
> ..............اتمنى ان تكون هده المعلومات مفيدة
> ...


----------



## QTR_Engineer (13 مارس 2007)

مشكورين شباب على الموضوع
كنا بنتكلم عنه اليوم بالمحاظره


----------



## Golden-Eye (14 مارس 2007)

*Jit*

Please if u find a rael case study about JIT including analysis and calculations with numbers speciall y if its applied at material management 
just send it to me

i really need it at my master degree in IE
thnx a lot


----------



## خالد1402 (26 مارس 2007)

استاااااااااذي ممكن تعطينا ايش هدف الجست ان تايم وايس البروسيس حقها


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (6 أبريل 2007)

الصناعي المهندس vbmenu_register("postmenu_370825", true); 

اشكرك جزيلا على العناوين التي افدتني بها, و أود أن أسألك عن كيفية تحميلها.
ألفت نظرك أني أحاول أن أدمج بين أل MRPII و JIT للأتحصل نظام انتاج أكثر كفائة .
وشكررررررررررررراااااااا ثانية وفقك الله


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (14 أبريل 2007)

الاخوه الزملاء اليكم بعض المفاهيم والتو ضيح بخصوص JIT
JIT need not be applied to all stages of the process. For example we could keep large stocks of raw material but operate our production process internally in a JIT fashion (hence eliminating work-in-progress stocks).​

وفيمايلي اهم النقاط الاساسيه في فلسفه Just-In-Time

JIT philosophy
elimination of waste in its many forms 
belief that ordering/holding costs can be reduced 
continuous improvement, always striving to improve​

يمكن الرجوع للمصدر:
http://people.brunel.ac.uk/~mastjjb/jeb/or/*******s.html


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (14 أبريل 2007)

وهده بعض فوائد استخدام JIT

The benefits of JIT are:




better quality products 
quality the responsibility of every worker, not just quality control inspectors 
reduced scrap and rework 
reduced cycle times 
lower setup times 
smoother production flow 
less inventory, of raw materials, work-in-progress and finished goods 
cost savings 
higher productivity 
higher worker participation 
more skilled workforce, able and wiling to switch roles 
reduced space requirements 
improved relationships with suppliers​


----------



## فلسطيني (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب هندسة صناعية من فلسطين واد ان اسألك مهندس هل jit نركز فقط في فهمها على eliminated waste ام هناك استخدامات كثيرة لها ؟؟؟ اذا يمكنك الافادة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (23 أبريل 2007)

الاخ المهندس فلسطينى
فيما يخص اسفسارك على JIT
فهي تهدف اساسا الى الحد من waste الدي هو عباره عن اي شئ لا يظيف اي قيمه جديده للمنتج او الخدمه
ومن وجهة نظر JIT فان WASTE يمكن ان يكون في الصور التاليه
1- التخزين
2- حركه المواد الغير ضروريه
3- انتاج منتجات معيبه
4- انتاج منتجات غير مطلوبه
5- عمليات الفحص
6- عمليات نقل المواد والمتجات

حيت ان جميع هده الاشياء لا تظيف اي قيمه للمنتج ولهدا يجب الحد منها الى اقصى حد
وللوصل لدا الهدف يمكن للشركات تطبيق اي نظام لتحقيق هدا الهدف

اتمنى ان تكون الفكره واضحه الان و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## فلسطيني (24 أبريل 2007)

جيد اشكرك على الرد لكن تحملني في هذا السؤال 
هل jit فقط وظيفتها الاساسية هي الحد من waste أم هناك أهداف أخرى :
رجاء تحملنا انا افهم كلامك جيدا لكن حدث عندي اللبس عندما تتطرق أحد المحاضرين إلى هذا الامر
فلم أفهم مغزى كلامه


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (29 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فلسطينى
اهلا بك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق في دراستك
بخصوص استفسارك.. JIT هي عباره عن فلسفه تهدف الى الحد من الفاقدبجميع انواعه
والفاقد Waste من وجهة نظر JIT هو عباره عن ائ شئ لا يزيد قيمه للاشياء {المنجات}
ولهدا JIT تستخدم اي تقنيات تساعدها للوصول لهدا الهدف حيت ان هدفها النهائي يتمحور في {ايصال او تقديم الخدمه او المنتج المحدد للمستهلك المحدد الدي طلبه في المكان المحدد وبالكميه المحدده وباقل سعر ممكن و باعلى جوده ممكنه}
هده هي اهداف JIT
الى هدا الحد اكتفي بالاجابه و ادا فهمت ما تحتويه هده الاسطر بالكامل فساقدم لك الجزء الدي يليه
تمنياني لك بالتوفيق مره تانيه


----------



## فلسطيني (29 أبريل 2007)

جيد تابع وبارك الله فيك وصلت الفكرة ؟
طيب لي سؤال آخر ؟ في بلادنا لا تستطيع ضمان المعابر والحدود والتوريد لذلك يكون هناك مخزون عالي للمصانع لذلك هل يمكن تطبيق نظام jit واستبعاد waste of inventory والتركيز على الامور الاخرى أم لا .؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (29 أبريل 2007)

نعم و بكل تأكيد


----------



## فلسطيني (30 أبريل 2007)

جيد وبارك الله فيك وهذه الفكرة في حد ذاتها تمثل نقلة نوعية وإبداعية وممكن تكون فكرة لمشروع التخرج الخاص بي الفصل القادم وأريد منك أن تساعدني وتكون مرشدا لي في ذلك


----------



## البنادر (1 مايو 2007)

سلام عليكم يا شباب اخوكم مهندس صناعي من عشر سنوات امل المساعة في كيفية الحصول على اكمال الماجستير في بريطانيا او في لدول القريبة ان امكن على فكرة المنحة جاهزة تنتضر موافقة الجامعة المطلوب اكمال الماجستير بها والموضوع المطلوب 
انا ماعندي فكرة اطلاقا ارجو المساعة ودمتم


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (1 مايو 2007)

الاخ البنادر
الف مبروك على المنحه واتمنى لك كل التوفيق
انا ممكن اساعدك في الحصول على قبول لاكمال دراستك في بريطانيا لذا ارجو شرح الفكره والمجال التى تريده بالتحديد
وماهو مجال التى تريده للتخصص


----------



## فلسطيني (1 مايو 2007)

جيد وبارك الله فيك وهذه الفكرة في حد ذاتها تمثل نقلة نوعية وإبداعية وممكن تكون فكرة لمشروع التخرج الخاص بي الفصل القادم وأريد منك أن تساعدني وتكون مرشدا لي في ذلك
ما رأيك مهندس في فكرة مشروعي؟؟


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (2 مايو 2007)

من حيث المبدأ لك من الموافقه مع اننى شديد جدا في الاشراف والمتابعه وارشاداتى ملزمة التنفيذ لكي تصل بها باذن الله الى مستوى جيد ومرموق
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## البنادر (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخوي الصناعي المهندس لا يمكن ارسال رسالة خاصة لك لعدم اكنمال الحد الادنى امل المساعدة فقط في ماهي المشاريع التي يمكن اكمال الماجستير فيها وطريقة قبول الجامعات والحصول على الموافقة من الجامعة والمجال المراد اكمال الماجستير فية 
لا يوجد لدي موضوع او مجال معين او جامعة معينة ما رايك في jit وشكرا لك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (2 مايو 2007)

الاخ البنادر
بخصوص القبول في الجامعات الانجليزيه
اولا ماهى الجنسيه التى تحملها؟ لان هدا يحدد قيمه الرسوم الدراسيه المطلوبه

ثانيا: مستواك في ايجاده اللغه الانجليزيه 
ثالثا: موضوع JIT موضوع ممتاز جداومرغوب جدا في هذه الايام وساساعدك جدا في الحصول على القبول في هدا المجال 
وقد تقوم بتطبيق JIT في مجالات
Manufacturing Planning and Control
Supply Chain
Operations Management
Logestics

وهذه بعض الافكار التى قد تفيدك في المستقبل حين تحديد مقترح دراسه الماجستر
تمناتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## chieftainmech (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## فلسطيني (3 مايو 2007)

جيد ألف شكر لك بش مهندس صناعي ودعنا نستغل وقتنا ونبدأ
بداية حتى نحدد هدف البحث لمشروع التخرج 
سيكون اسم المشروع تطبيق نظام jit في قطاع غزة واسبعاد عامل المخزون
بالانجليزي apply the just in time system in gaza strip by eliminate the inventory factor
وسيركز المشروع على جميع جوانب النظام ودراسة عملية للمصانع في القطاع وتحقيق نظام الأفضلية ولكن بدون التطرق لموضوع المخازن نظرا للظروف السياسية مع وجود ملحق للبحث عن المخازن في حال توفر المناخ السياسي المناسب 
ملاحظة : سيكون الابداع في الموضوع أنه لا أحد تطرق للموضوع لأن الرأي السائد بأنه jit هو عامل المخزن فستكون هذه الدراسة بمثابة فكرة ونقلة نوعية وتسليط الضوء على أمر غائب

ما رأيك يا بش مهندس في الاسم والفكرة والبداية هل نبدأ على بركة الله؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (4 مايو 2007)

محاوله مش بطاله .. بس بدايه هل انت تدرس في السنه الاخيره في كليه الهندسه؟ وفي أي جامعه؟


----------



## فلسطيني (4 مايو 2007)

صحيح انا مقدم كمان شهر على السنة الاخيرة وادرس في الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة 
كلية الهندسة الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (5 مايو 2007)

متاز جدا

وفي هذه الحاله هل يمكنك حضور المؤتمر الدولي الدي سيعقد في منتصف شهر يوليو القادم في جامعتكم


----------



## فلسطيني (6 مايو 2007)

تقصد مؤتمر مشاريع التخرج المتميزة؟؟
انه مقدم على السنة الاخيرة يعني باقي الي سنة كاملة فصلين 
اما اذا قصدت حضور المؤتمر حضور عادي اكيد استطيع


----------



## فلسطيني (6 مايو 2007)

إعلان بخصوص المشاركة في اللقاء التكنولوجي الهندسي الثاني


يتشرف مختبر الأبحاث والمشاريع بكلية الهندسة في الجامعة الإسلامية بغزة بالإعلان عن عقد اللقاء التكنولوجي الهندسي الثاني في الفترة من 18 الى 20 يونيو 2007، تحت شعار: "نلتقي فنرتقي"، والذي سيصاحب انعقاد المؤتمر الهندسي الدولي الثاني "الإعمار والتنمية" الذي تنظمه كلية الهندسة بالجامعة.
الفئات المستهدفة: 
1. خريجو وخريجات هندسة الكهرباء والحاسوب والهندسة الصناعية في الجامعة الإسلامية والذين لديهم مشاريع تخرج متميزة, ولم يسبق لها المشاركة في اللقاء الهندسي الأول.
2. مهندسو الكهرباء والحاسوب من خريجي الجامعات الأخرى, الذين لم يمض على تخرجهم أكثر من سنتين, والذين لديهم مشاريع تخرج متميزة, ولم يسبق لها المشاركة في أنشطة أخرى.
3. الشركات والمؤسسات المحلية ذات العلاقة بهندسة الكهرباء والحاسوب والهندسة الصناعية, وتكنولوجيا المعلومات الراغبة في عرض منتجاتها.
4. مديري الشركات الراغبين في استثمار طاقات الشباب المبدعين.

يبدأ تقديم طلبات المشاركة بتاريخ 8/4/2007م, ويستمر حتى 1/5/2007م. 


يرحب مختبر الأبحاث والمشاريع باستقبال المراسلات على العنوان الآتي:
مختبر الأبحاث والمشاريع – كلية الهندسة – مبنى سمو الأمير تركي بن عبد العزيز- الطابق الرابع -غرفة رقم 501E.
الموقع الالكتروني: http://prl.iugaza.edu /ex
للاستفسار هاتف 2860700 – هاتف داخلي 2823/2822/2820

نلتقي فنرتقى،،،

مختبر الأبحاث والمشاريع-كلية الهندسة
الجامعة الإسلامية-غزة


----------



## المهندس الغيور (6 مايو 2007)

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## فلسطيني (8 مايو 2007)

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 مايو 2007)

اولا انصحك بحضور المؤتمر لان فيه بعض البحوث فيما يخص Jit


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (9 مايو 2007)

اما بخصوص مشروعك يا مهندس فلسطينى...

فاول شئ و كخطوه اولى حدد بالضبط ما تريد عمله واكتبه على شكل خطوات متتاليه Plan بعده تاكد من وجود الامكانيات المطلوبه لاتمام الموضوع خطوه بخطوه
وفي حاله التاكد من وجود كل ما تحتاجه وخاصه مصادر المعلومات المطلوبه عندها وعلى ضؤء ما تم تحديده في plan يمكنك تحديد عنوان البحث
فتوكل من الان وابدا بهده الخطوات وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

نرجو كتب تشرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (10 يونيو 2007)

يمكن الاطلاع على هذه الكتب والمراجع
Manufacturing Planning and Control for Supply Chain Management
Donald, W. (2003) Inventory Control and Management, UK, John Willy.
Petty, D. K. H. D. J. (2002) Systems For Planning & Control in Manufacturing, Oxford, UK, Elsevier Science.
Vollman, T. F., Berry, W. L., Whybrak, D.C. (1998) Manufacturing Planning Control Systems, Richard D. Irwin Inc.
Vollman, T. F., Berry, W. L., Whybrak, D.C. (2005) Manufacturing Planning And Control, Mcgraw Hill.
Waters, D. (2003) Inventory Control and Management, J. Wiley.​


----------



## Shibani (12 يوليو 2007)

*الأخ:الصناعي المهندس أشكرك شكراً جزيلا علي فتح هذا الموضوع المهم و أتمن عاليا حرصك علي إيصال المعلومة ورغبتك الواضحة في شرح الموضوع وبما أنك صاحب الموضوع فأسمح لي أخي بهذه المشاركة البسيطة لعلها تساهم في توضيح بعض جوانب الموضوع. *



*مدخل إلى نظام الإنتاج : Just –In –Time *
*خلال عقد الثمانينات وبداية عقد التسعينات من القرن الماضي ركزت بحوث المهتمين والمختصين في مجالات التصنيع على مفهوم التصنيع الفوري وفق الكميات المحددة بالضبط والجودة المطلوبة من قبل المستهلك والتسليم إليه في الموعد المتفق عليه؛ هذا النظام زاد من اختراق وسائل التصنيع اليابانانية للشركات الصناعية الأمريكية وهي في أمريكيا من خلال فلسفة التصنيع التي جاء بها نظام الإنتاج Just -In- Time وهي توجيه التصنيـع نحــو السوق مما حقق مرونة عالية و تقليل فترة المبيعات، بالإضافة إلى الاهتمام بعملية الترشيد في التكاليف وتعظيم) (Maximizeالعلاقة بين الموجودات المتداولة والموجودات الثابتة التي تعتبر نقاط حرجة لمعظم الشركات الصناعية.*​ 

*مفهوم نظام ( JIT):*
*طور نظام JIT بواسطة اليابانيون واستعمل بشكل أولي في الصناعات النمطية Repetitive Manufacturing، حيث استخدم في شركة تويوتا لصناعة السيارات أستخداما" ضيقا" ومحدودا" في بادئ الأمر ثم نال نظام JIT اهتمام الكثير من الباحثين نتيجة الفوائد التي حققها للشركات الصناعية، وذلك بتقديم منتجات ذات جودة عالية يكون فيها التلف في حده الأدنى( Defect Zero) مما يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة وفاعلية خطوط الإنتاج.*
*لذلك فقد وردت تعاريف مختلفة له من قبل العديد من الباحثين، فقد عرفه جوزيف (Joseph) بأنه عبارة عن إنتاج المنتجات المطلوبة بالكميات المطلوبة وبالجودة الجيدة، وبالوقت المحدد للبيع .*
*في حين عرفه شرويدر (Schroeder) على انه إنتاج وتسليم المنتجات التامة الصنع في الوقت المحدد الذي تباع فيه من خلال تصنيع وتجميع الأجزاء والمواد الأولية في وقت الاحتياج إليها لأجراء التعديلات والعمليات الصناعية عليها لتحويلها إلى الشكل والجودة المطلوبين.*
*اما موندين (Monden) فقد عرفه بأنه نظام إنتاج الوحدات المناسبة التي يتم الطلب عليها في وقت الاحتياج إليها وبالكمية المطلوبة فقط.*​ 
*مما سبق يتضح بان نظام الإنتاج (JIT) ليس نظاما إنتاجيا محددا بتقنيات معينة؛ بل انه فلسفة يابانية في إدارة عمل الشركات الصناعية معتمدين في ذلك على الإنتاج وفق طلب المستهلك الذي يحدد الكمية(Quantity) والجودة(Quality) ووقت التسليم(delivery time) المحدد؛ حيث يتم إنتاج هذه الطلبات (orders) في وقتها المحدد. ليس بالضرورة اعتماده على حاسبات الكترونية متعددة أو ذات تكنولوجيا عالية بل انه فلسفة عمل تتحدد بكيفية إدارة الموارد البشرية من حيث إجراءات وبيئة العمل ويرجع ذلك إلى طبيعة الثقافة اليابانية وما تميزت به من خصائص بيئية أهمها:*
*مساحات عمل محددة .*
*قلة الموارد الطبيعية .*
*ثقافة وتقاليد مميزة.*
*حب العمل والتوجه نحو العمل الجماعي.*​ 

*فوائد نظام Benefits of JIT *
*خلال السنوات الماضية حققت الشركات الصناعية اليابانية إنتاجية(Productivity ) تفوق إنتاجية مثيلاتها من الشركات الصناعية الأمريكية و كان ذلك بفضل استخدام نظام كانبان (Kanban) الذي عرف فيما بعد باسم نظام (JIT ) الذي حقق فوائد كثيرة للشركات اليابانية منها تقليص مستويات المخزون(Inventory Reducing) من المواد نصف المصنوعة إلى أدنى مستوى لها، مما حقق معدل دوران عالي للأجزاء المخزونة) (inventory turnover وإنتاجية عالية(High Productivity) .*
*أجريت دراسة لمعرفة معدلات المنافع أو الفوائد ( the average of benefits) التي نالتها شركات أمريكية من تطبيق نظام JIT علي مدي خمس سنوات، فكانت نتائج تلك الدراسة لافته للنظر حيت استطاعت تلك الشركات إن تقلص وبنسبة 90% ما يعرف بـ (Manufacturing Cycle Time ) وهو الوقت يستغرقه منتج ما للمرور عبر كل مرحلة من مراحل الإنتاج من المواد الخام إلي أن يصبح منتوج نهائي جاهز لتسلميه للزبون. ولنا أن نتصور حجم التكاليف الزائدة التي تجنبتها تلك الشركات من خلال تقليصها لزمن دورة التصنيع، أيضا تمكنت الشركات موضوع الدراسة من تقليص المخزون (Inventory) بمقدار 70% وإنقاص المخزون يعني تقليل في التكاليف لان التخزين يترتب عليه مصاريف أضافية للإيجارات والعمال وغيرها من التكاليف التي ترهق كاهل المشروع . فبتطبيق نظام JIT نستخدم المواد بالكمية المطلوبة في الوقت المحدد فتصل الزبون في الوقت المناسب، فلا حاجة للتخزين ومصاريفه. أيضا بينت الدراسة أن تلك الشركات قلصت تكاليف القوي العاملة(Labor Costs) بمقدار 50% وذلك لان نظام JIT يركز علي توظيف العمال المهرة (Skilled Workers) القادرين علي انجاز أكثر من مهمة في نفس الوقت بفضل توزيع الآلات علي شكل خلايا (Cellular Layouts) في شكل حرف يوU-shaped *
*سأحاول بأذن الله في مشاركة أخري شرح هذه الجزئية(Cellular Layouts)*​ 
*ومن الفوائد التي نالتها الشركات الأمريكية الخاضعة لتلك الدراسة هو تقليصها وبنسبة 80% من حاجاتها للفراغات داخل مصانعها (Space Requirements) مما يعني تقليل في التكاليف.*
*وبما أن ليس كل الشركات قادرة علي نيل أو تحقيق نتائج بهذا المستوي(مستوي الشركات موضوع الدراسة) فأن نظام JIT يقدم جملة من المنافع أو الفوائد (benefits) تشمل مايلي:*​ 
*Reduced Inventory*
*Improved Quality*
*Lower costs*
*Reduced Space Requirements*
*Shorter Lead Time*
*Increased Productivity*
*Greater Flexibility*
*Better Relations with suppliers*
*Better use of Human Resources*
*More Product variety*
*Simplified Scheduling & Control activities*​ 


*أتمني أن أكون قد ساهمت في توضح مفهوم نظام الإنتاج JIT ولو في أي سؤال سأجتهد في الإجابة عليه لو في أمكانية ورحم الله أمر عرف قدر نفسه.*​ 
*إلي لقاء قريب بأذن الله.*​


----------



## Shibani (13 يوليو 2007)

What (JIT_)_ is? 
Taiichi Ohno, a former shop manager and eventual vice president of Toyota Motor Company, is the individual most credited with the development of Just -In- Time. (JIT) is a U.S term coined to describe the Toyota Production System (TPS), widely recognized today as one of most efficient manufacturing operation in the world. In its simplest form, JIT requires only necessary unites be provided in necessary quantities at necessary times. Producing one unite extra is as bad as being one unite short. Completing production one day early is as bad as finishing one day late. Items are supplied only when needed, or “ just in time. ” 
This hardly seems the basis of revolution in manufacturing, but the concept is deceptively simple. If you produce only what you need when you need it, then there is no room for error. For JIT to work, many fundamental elements must be in place – steady production, flexible resources, extremely high quality, no machine breakdowns, reliable suppliers, quick machine setups, and lots of discipline to maintain the other elements. 
JIT is both a philosophy and an integrated system for production management that evolved slowly through a trial-and- error process over a period of more than 15 years. There was no master plan or blueprint for JIT. Ohno describes the development of JIT as following: 

_By actually trying, various problems became known. As such problems became gradually clear, they taught me the direction of the next move. I think that we can only understand how all of these pieces fit together in hindsight._​


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

لا شكر على واجب أخي والله الواحد يشعر بسعادة عندما يستفيد الاخرين من أي شي يقدمه,, الله يقدرنا علي تقديم الطيب و المفيد.


----------



## abonjod (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## Shibani (1 أغسطس 2007)

*JIT, TPS or Lean*

الأخ الصناعي المهندس و الأعضاء الأعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


كنت قد أعددت ورقة علمية حول سياسة الإنتاج الرشيق (Lean Manufacturing) و علاقته بنظام تويوتا الإنتاجي (TPS) و نظام الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد(JIT)
تناولت الدراسة النشأة التاريخية لتلك الأنظمة واهم الشخصيات التي لعبت أدوارا في تطورها من بداية Eli Whitney عام 1798 صاحب مبدأ مفهوم تبادلية الأجزاء (Interchangeable Parts) ومرورا بـ Frederick W. Taylor 1886 الذي لُقب بأب الإدارة العلمية وهنري فورد و نظامه 1913 (Ford’s System) وغيرهم الكثيرين و وصولاً إلي Taichii Ohno و الدكتور Shingo من الفترة 1949 إلي 1975 و حتى James Womack 1990،، عموما الدراسة طويلة و لا أرغب في دخول تفاصيلها لأنني لم أنشرها بعد. خلاصة ما توصلت إليه أن الثلاثة _TPS_ و _JIT_ و _Lean Manufacturing_ تعني شي واحد بما أن خلاصة هدفها هو التخلص من الهدر ((Waste في العمليات وإنتاج بدون عيوب (Zero Defect) وغيرها من الأمور التي ترتقي بالجودة و الإنتاجية داخل أي مؤسسة، خدمية كانت أو إنتاجية.

واصل التسميات الثلاثة هو نظام فورد،، أقصد أن نظام فورد كان النواة الأولي لنظام تويوتا الإنتاجي (TPS) الذي طور في اليابان داخل مصنع تويوتا من قبل Ohno و Shingo وترجمه الأمريكيون فما بعد (للنجاح الذي حققه لتويوتا) إلي JIT تم بعد ذلك ظهر مصطلح (Lean) ولأول مرة في الكتاب _The Machine That Changed The World_ من تأليف James Womack الذي نُشر عام 1990


الخلاصة أن معظم المؤسسات التي طبقت نظام Lean Manufacturing سبق وان تبنت نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي TPS كمخطط تشغيلي لها (Operational Blueprint)، درسوا النظام وفهموه و أعادوا تسميته ليصبح ملكيتهم الخاصة ثم تُبني كخلاصة لنظام تويوتا الإنتاجي TPS ما أمكنهم ذلك (adopted as a pure form of TPS as possible).


الأخ الصناعي المهندس و باقي الأخوة الأعزاء ،، أذا كنتم توافقوني الرأي في هذا الطرح فدعونا نتوكل علي الله ونبدأ بتوضيح أسس تطبيق هذه الإستراتيجية (Lean) وعندي خطة عمل جيدة ستؤتي آكلها إن شاء الله و البركة في جهودكم. وان كان لكم طرح يخالف طرحي هذا فالموضوع محل درس و نقاش.


أتمني من الأخوة تفعيل النقاش و دمتم أخوه أعزاء.


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 أغسطس 2007)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الاستاد Shibani
لسلام عليكم وكل عام و انتم بالف خير وجميع الزملاء في هدا الموقع
بخصوص ما تقدمت به من افكار فاننى اشاطرك الراي الى حد ما ولو ان لي بعض الملاحظات....
اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق وساتواصل معكم في فتره قريبه قادمه للنقاش و الاستفاده من بعضنا البعض في هدا الموضوع
استسمحك عذرا لانشغالي الشديد في هده الفتره بامور العمل ولك تحياتى
كل عام و انتم جميعا بالف خير


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## عادل الهزاني (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بعد التحية للاخ الصناعي المهندس انا طالب في السنه الاخيره ولدي مشروع بعنوان lean manufacturing وعند البحث بهذا الموضوع وجدت JIT فهل لذلك علاقه
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## Shibani (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الصناعي المهندس أتمنني لك التوفيق و نحن في انتظار ملاحظاتك بالخصوص.


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس عادل الهزاني
اولا اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق و النجاح
بخصوص استفسارك فاجيبكم بان العلاقه وطيده جدا لدرجه عدم امكانيه فصلهما عن بعض حيث ان JIT و مايعرف Lean Manufacturing هما تقريبا والى حد كبير جدا يهدفان للوصول الى نفس الغايات رغم تعدد المسميات ومنهجيات التطبيق في بعض الاحيان
تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق مره اخرى


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس الشيبانى
تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق وسارد عليك قريبا انشاء الله و نتحاور في هذا الموضوع لكي تعم الفائده للجميع
كل عام و انتم والجميع بالف خير


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## ناهد طه (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم،
نسأل الله الرحمة والمغفرة لمتوفي وجميع موتي المسلمين ، آمين
نشكر الأخ الكريم المعلومات حول [JIT] ، ونكون شاكرين كذلك عند المقارنة بين jit ,TQC


----------



## عبدالكريم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يحمه ويرحمنا برحمته الواسعة اسكنه الله فسيح جناته


----------



## عبدالكريم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يرحمه ويرحمنا برحمته الواسعة اسكنه الله فسيح جناته


----------



## engine1 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*ما معنى ال lean؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته....
اخوانى ارجو المساعده...
ما معنى lean manufacturing system ؟
أرجو أن يعرف احد معنى هذا النظام بالعربيه لأنى كل المعلومات التى اجدها عن معناه بالأنجليزيه.
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2007)

Lean
معناها رشيق
والمقصود ب lean manufacturing هو التصنيع الرشيق
والرشيق كما هو معلوم للجميع تعنى الجسم الرشيق الخالي من الشحوم والزوائد ودذا بالضبط المقصود في التصنيع اي يعنى التصنيع باستخدام المواد والامكانيات المطلوبه لاتمام عمليه التصنيع دون اهدار اي مواد او امكانيلت غير مطلوبه لاتمام العمليه الانتاجيه حيث ان استخدام اي موارد غير مطلوبه مهما كانت صغيره ومحدوده فهي اهدار للطاقات من و جهه نظر JIT

أتمنى أن تكون الفكره وصلت واتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنه


----------



## mostafaeps (19 فبراير 2008)

هل يصح نظام الJIT في حالة وجود varaity في الproducts?


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (20 فبراير 2008)

الاخ Mostafaeps
لم افهم ما تقصد بالتحيد ولكن ادا كنت تقصد هل يمكن تطبيق نظام JIT في حاله انتاج منتجات متعدده من حيت النوع و الكم فاقول لك نعم يمكن تطبيق هدا النظام بكل نجاح
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## alashqar (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب عاجل جداجدامن العراق*

ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع دراسة العمل والهندسة البشرية ارجو الحصول على بحث وباللغة العربية وذلك لحاجتي الماسة له او اي ورقة بحثية وانا مستعد من يزودني بهذا البحث ان ازوده ببحوث من العراق ومن جامعة الموصل ××××××××××××××××××

ْْْْْْْْْْْ×××××××× محتاج الى بحث في just -in -time
ايضا باللغة العربية

ـــــــ
يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## صناعي1 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

alashqar قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في موضوع دراسة العمل والهندسة البشرية ارجو الحصول على بحث وباللغة العربية وذلك لحاجتي الماسة له او اي ورقة بحثية وانا مستعد من يزودني بهذا البحث ان ازوده ببحوث من العراق ومن جامعة الموصل ××××××××××××××××××
> 
> ْْْْْْْْْْْ×××××××× محتاج الى بحث في Just -in -time
> ايضا باللغة العربية
> ...


 

افضل طريقة للاستفادة هي ان تعمل البحث بنفسك، فقط نصيحة


----------



## koth777 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب هندسة صناعية ولدي مشروع تطبيق نظام J I T في شركة الكهرباء لتطوير منظومة العمل وحملت الكثير من الأوراق عن الموظوع لكن لم أصل في النهاية إلى مشكلة لدى شركات الهرباء يمكن أن تحل عن طريق J I T لإارجو أن تدلني على مشكلة يسمكن أن أناقشها وأحلها عن طريق النظام إظافة إلى مواقع أو كتب متميزة في المجال وشكرا وللتواصل يمكن إرسال الرسائل عبر بريدي koth777************* في أقرب وقت ممكن ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## عبدالله شداد (3 فبراير 2009)

عموما الموضوع ده مهم جدا لكن الى نا شوفته عن تجربه انه من الصعب تطبيقه فى اى دوله عربيه او خارج اليابان عموما وذلك لغياب الكتير من ا لمفاهيم عنه وعن طرق تطبيقه


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم الزملاء الكرام

ها أنا التحق بكم من جديد وارحب بكل استفساراتكم في المجال و تمنياتي لكم بكل التوفيق


----------



## عبدالكريم (28 يناير 2010)

كيف يمكن انشاء مشروع انتاج كاربونات الكالسيوم لاستخدامه كجبيبات فلر (حشوات)


----------



## خالدفرحان (6 يونيو 2014)

*رد: JIT, TPS or Lean*

الاخوه اعضاء المنتدا السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال في نظام Just-in-time وهو
ما سبب خطأ تصنيع المكابح في شركة تويوتا للسيارات رغم انها تطبق نظام Just-in-time 
رغم انها تطبق نظام Just-in-time هذا النظام من مميزاته ان العيوب تكون صفريه - فلماذ حدث هذا الخطا في المكابح للسيارات التي تم سحبها من السوق ماهو التفسير لهاذا الخطاء 

الرجاء اريد جواب لوسمحتم مشكورين


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله في الجميع على أثراء الموضوع..
أنا نزلت نفس الموضوع على الصفحة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t400710.html


----------



## tomy_adel (17 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
أبحث عن أمثلة عملية في تطبيق نظام الإنتاج الآني (jit)!
أو قوائم مالية توضح اختلاف صافي الربح قبل وبعد تطبيق الإنتاج الآني؟

شكرا لكم


----------

